# 1967 Schwinn Slik Chik



## Vbushnell (Dec 30, 2018)

Very nice Slik Chik.  The girls Muscle Bike. 
All bones have a 67 date code (stem/bars/forks/crank/front axel/rear brake arm) go along with KC serial number.  Set of USA Schwinn white wall tires.   Bendix/Schwinn S2 on the back and Schwinn S7 on the front.   Japan made Stingray mirror.    All moving parts cleaned, tuned and rebuilt.   Bike is super smooth and quiet when riding.   The OG white smoothie with mounting tabs is long gone. Replaced with tufted silver sparkle. 
Too many Slik Chiks have been parted out. 
The bars, wheels, fenders, crank, and seat on the early Sliks all Work on the boys Stingray.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice , looks just like my Granddaughters 65


----------



## Vbushnell (Dec 30, 2018)

That nice. 
65 first year!   Lots of Violet slik Chiks out there.   Only color used every year.  (65 - 71)
This is third one I have worked on.    All have been Violet.


----------



## vastingray (Dec 30, 2018)

That’s a beauty Van


----------



## Vbushnell (Dec 31, 2018)

vastingray said:


> That’s a beauty Van



Thanks Tom
One of those bikes you can tell had never been disassembled before.   Stem was a little frozen, needed a few days to soak. 
Nice build.


----------



## vastingray (Dec 31, 2018)

Vbushnell said:


> Thanks Tom
> One of those bikes you can tell had never been disassembled before.   Stem was a little frozen, needed a few days to soak.
> Nice build.



That’s a keeper for sure there


----------



## TieDye (Dec 31, 2018)

That is sweet!!
Deb


----------

